# Railway



## Tamt (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi Im a signalling and telecommunications Railway Electrician in Ireland with 10 years British experience 12 years Irish. Interested in working in UAE for a year or so. Can anyone guide me on agencies/ areas/wages etc ? Where to start looking ?
Any replies appreciated,


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Etihad Rail | View Job Vacancies


----------



## Tamt (Jul 30, 2015)

Thank you so much, are you aware of salaries? Relocation package?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Absolutely no idea, but that's the only railway in the country.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Nothing like a bit of research eh Gav?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

my none joke reply. Rail hasn't begun in UAE, I think its one track just for material. i believe Etihad Rail will be spending alot on infrastructure in the future years. (hopefully I can get a job with them!)


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Tamt said:


> Hi Im a signalling and telecommunications Railway Electrician in Ireland with 10 years British experience 12 years Irish. Interested in working in UAE for a year or so. Can anyone guide me on agencies/ areas/wages etc ? Where to start looking ?
> Any replies appreciated,


Get yourself sufficient posts to enable PMs and then contact me.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

iggles said:


> my none joke reply. Rail hasn't begun in UAE, I think its one track just for material. i believe Etihad Rail will be spending alot on infrastructure in the future years. (hopefully I can get a job with them!)


You would be very surprised just how much rail there is out here - especially for signalling and communications skilled engineers.


----------



## Tamt (Jul 30, 2015)

*DB Schenker*

Anyone working for DB Schenker ? Signal Technician positions available based in Mirfa. Anyone have an idea of packages available?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey Tamt - Get yourself sufficient posts to enable the PM facility then send me a message - can't provide personal contact details openly on the forum - Signalling and Telecommunication Engineers are currently on my target list.


----------



## Tamt (Jul 30, 2015)

Like Replys ? Or Me to post ?


----------



## Tamt (Jul 30, 2015)

Im new to this Sorry so not sure what I have to do


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Tamt said:


> Like Replys ? Or Me to post ?


The system requires you to make five 'good' posts, whether new or replies makes no difference, but it does for some reason seem able to differentiate between decent posts or otherwise.

Answer this one, which should make 5 then see if you can PM me (click on my username and then select Private Message).


----------



## Tamt (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks so much for your information, really appreciate it, tam


----------

